#  Der kleine Patient >   Herzmedikament bei Migräne? >

## Caro

Ich steck es in diese Rubrik,auch wenn dieser "kleine" Patient inzwischen 20 Jahre alt ist:-) 
Meine Frage 
Bei meinem Sohn wurde bereits im Kindergartenalter Migräne diagnostiziert.Anfangs noch gut mit Tropfen auf pflanzlicher Basis in den Griff zu bekommen.Heut ist er 20 und im Laufe der Jahre wurde die Migräne immer schlimmer.
Er hat vor einiger Zeit von seinem Arzt ein Herzmittel bekommen um Migräne vorzubeugen.
Beloc Zok mite 47,5 mg.
Es hat sich nichts gebessert seit der Einnahme,sein Arzt besteht aber auf weitere Einnahme.
Bin da jetzt ein bissel hin und her gerissen.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Caro,  wenn das Medikament nichts bringt, würde ich es auch weglassen. Hatte der Arzt auch begründet, warum er eine weitere Einnahme für sinnvoll erachtet? Ich meine, das wäre doch das Mindeste.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Caro

Hallo Angie 
Er nimmt es jetzt seit dem Sommer und nichts änderte sich.
Als er am Montag vom Arzt kam sagte er nur,er solle es weiter nehmen weil nicht jedes Medikament sofort wirkt.Ihm wurde es anhand von Schmerzmitteln erklärt.
Schmerzen,dann Schmerzmittel nehmen,Erfolg dann bereits in ca. 20 - 30 min
Im Bezug auf dieses Herzmittel wurde ihm dann gesagt es brauche seine Zeit bis es sich im Körper voll entfaltet hat und erst dann merkt er eine Wirkung.
Aber sollten 4 Monate nicht reichen um eben in diesem Fall festzustellen das es halt nicht wirkt?

----------


## elfe

hallo caro, 
von Betablockern hab ich ja schon was gehört-bezgl.Migräne-aber ein Herzmedikament??oder hat dein Sohn etwas am Herzen?? 
Vielleicht schaust du mal auf diesen link--der birgt sehr, sehr wertvolle Infos. 
Dort findet man etwas über eine Herz Op--aber leider nichts wegen des medis.   http://www.miginfo.de/molmain/main.php?docid=519 
LG Elfe

----------


## StarBuG

Beloc Zok(R) ist Metoprolol, ein Beta-Blocker.
Beta-Blocker werden zum senken des Blutdrucks genutzt, aber auch zur Vorbeugung von Migräne-Anfällen. 
Hier mal eine kurze Info zu Metoprolol: http://www.netdoktor.de/medikamente/100007616.htm 
Bitte Medikamente NIE ohne Absprache mit dem Arzt einfach so absetzen,
gerade Beta-Blocker müssen ausgeschlichen werden! 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Caro! 
Habe mich gestern auch im Net mal ein wenig schlau gemacht! 
Also, ich hatte bei "onmeda" gefunden, daß man es wohl 6 bis 9 Monate nehmen sollte, um festzustellen, ob eine prophylaktische Wirkung eintritt oder nicht. Auf jeden Fall muß man es ausschleichen, das wurde da auch betont!  
Wenn Du magst, kannst Du da auch mal nachlesen:  www.onmeda.de 
Bei Medikamente einfach Beloc-zok eingeben und dann kommt einiges! Ich mußte allerdings auch erst ein wenig wühlen, aber irgendwann bin ich dann auf dem richtigen Weg gewesen!  
Ich habe selber auch Migräne, habe aber noch nie Beloc-zok o.ä. genommen als Prophylaxe, ich komme bei einem Anfall mit den Triptanen hervorragend klar! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Caro

@ Elfe,nein er hat nichts am Herzen. 
@ Micha,...er setzt das Medikament auch nicht ab. 
Du schreibst es senkt unter anderem den Blutdruck.Hm,...Sohnemann hat aber eh zu niedrigen und wirken tut es auch nicht im Bezug auf seine Migräne.
Schade das mein Großer nicht mehr bei unserem Hausarzt ist,grummel.
Ihm waren dort die Wartezeiten immer zu lang.
Naja er ist 20 und entscheidet selbst.Mutter,n kann jetzt nur noch Ratschläge geben. 
@ Andrea 
Danke,da lese ich mich gleich mal bissel schlau

----------

